# pant suggestions?



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

i got some RIDE pants for this seasons thats warm & comfortable also picked up a pair of E408 pants from the-house.com for $45!!! there a brownish color, wasnt sure about them til i gotem and there made great and comfortable as any other high dollar pants!! they just have a sale on them now...so check either of those out


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I absolutely love my 686 Smarty original cargos. They have a great removable liner and there are enough pockets for everything.


----------



## CRShreD82 (Aug 31, 2007)

maf05r6 said:


> I absolutely love my 686 Smarty original cargos. They have a great removable liner and there are enough pockets for everything.


same here :thumbsup:....they run around 200 but definetely durable


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, they are pricey unless you can find a good sale. End of season of course. I think I picked mine of for $109. I was stoked.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I am super happy with my 4square pants. They got the removable liner and cargo's on the front of your leg for easy access on the chair. They are still warm after a few years of use and plan to use them again this year.
Although 4 square is really expensive you get what you pay for, it you can find some of last years for cheap get em.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah those smarty pants are popular. I know 4 people that have them and love them, and another is ordering a pair (women's) off of sierra for $60ish. I personally just look at anything that is on sale that i like the color and style of and is a reputable brand, and hopefully it's 15k waterproofing.

i've always thought foursquare stuff to be priced very competitively.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i love my fourquare hoffman...warm enough and keeps u dry in any weather.
and i got it for 50 bucks from dogfunk.
________
Headshop


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I love my DC Banshee pants. They do come with suspenders even.

You can buy them extra big and tighten the waist with the cool drawstring style tightening system they use. The pants also have a waist gater which is apparently used for sagging your pants really low. I never would've known that if one of my buddies didn't point it out when I was bragging about how cool it was to have a waist gater on my pants.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Get some DC or some oakleys from last season. DC's typicaly have suspenders. My sunno's do. Super water proof (20k with 15k breathe) and yup. They're not insulated so ill probably wear my liners from my old pair under them


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok, so i found some of the smarty pants that look nice but i was curious on the water proofing rating. What do i need. these are 10k is that enough? I really don't know how that scale is set up.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My go to pants are my Mountain Hardwear Exposure II bibs. You'll be hard pressed to find a more durable pair of pants. Most of my buddies are all into whatever the latest cool fashions are, but most of my boarding clothing is actually built for mountaineering. I just find that it performs a lot better and is a lot more durable. Plus, I already had it all before I started riding. I do have one pair of lightweight Quicksilver pants for warmer days though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

CRShreD82 said:


> same here :thumbsup:....they run around 200 but definetely durable


Ditto again for 686 smarty's. 4 seasons in one pair, no issues.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Sessions Zoom FTW! i have two pair, 10k waterproof/breathability. durable and very comfortable. they fly under the radar but you can get them for cheap


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

Oakley Vault

Men's Discount Oakley Technical Outerwear — Oakley Vault


----------

